# Over the Edge



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I know you garden tractor owners have a real push for the most work that can be handled by a GT

The following picture is one upman ship:furious: :furious: 

:smoking: or something.


Not sure tha the frame can handle this let alone the axles.bearings,tranny,engine ????

What do you all think, have to run out and get one?:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Is this better Ernie?

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41676>

The FEL looks huge compared to the tractor, you would have to have a blade on the back just to keep it on the ground.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

That shinny red tractor wouldn’t hold a candle next to my 1250.
(If I ever finish the %&*#$% dam thing)


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

John Deere has front end buckets available for the GT too. If ya want that might as well get a CUT.
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *That shinny red tractor wouldn’t hold a candle next to my 1250.
> (If I ever finish the %&*#$% dam thing) *


it's Orange as in SJ's tractor


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thats the simplicity Legacy.. A real nice looking GT I really really really want one... 

but at around 12,000 its a bit pricy...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

$12K???

For that you can get a much better deal on a real CUT in my opinion. WOW, that is a lot for a GT.

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

with the FEL and 4WD it may be more... Its a pretty good sized machine...




I think my prestige is about the same size as the X series deeres.. not sure what the next size up is.. but i would assume that would be comprable to the legacy..



spec link

it weighs 12-1400 lbs..... seems pretty sturdy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

here is a link to simples new web page 'see it in action' 

In ernies pic it did look a little small but this video shows it.. i like it... really really really like it...

video


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *thats the simplicity Legacy.. A real nice looking GT I really really really want one...
> 
> but at around 12,000 its a bit pricy... *


You can buy a John Deere 790 for that price and have plenty left over if you are not including the cost of the FEL.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

You could buy 1/15th of Chief's new house for that


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Or about 55 linear actuators......

:furious:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

or for less this http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/auction.cgi?tractors&1087148172 hmm does that look right?hmmmmm 
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

or cheaper one http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/auction.cgi?tractors&1087148504 haha
Ryan


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Or about 55 linear actuators......
> 
> :furious: *


or 2400 of them if you got them from the junk yard... 5$ per according to kbietz


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Yow! That's a lot of tractor. Are you sure that qualifies as a GT? Maybe it's just a mini-CUT. 

Jeez, the wife wouldn't go for a $2600 GT, so that's probably waaaay out of the question.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *Jeez, the wife wouldn't go for a $2600 GT, so that's probably waaaay out of the question. *



Catdaddy.. tell the missus, that the simplicity legacy 4wd has a built in cat sensor so any time while cutting or riding it senses a feline friend nearby it it will automatically stop... 

sort of a built in 'pussy stopper' feature.......:furious: :furious: 



Actually if i spent the 12 K on the tractor.. i would pretty much be guarenteed the same pussy stopping feature for myself...... 
but thats a different story....


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Actually if i spent the 12 K on the tractor.. i would pretty much be guarenteed the same pussy stopping feature for myself......
> but thats a different story.... *


HA-Hahahahaha!:furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *
> 
> Actually if i spent the 12 K on the tractor.. i would pretty much be guarenteed the same pussy stopping feature for myself......
> but thats a different story.... *


Oh please let us in on the real story!!!!!

Just kidding! That would be about the same time I would be asking if you would like fries with that order!


----------

